# Any F104 owners?



## Malakim

Hi!

With the current prices I'm looking to get another Glycine (I've got an Airman 18 on the way)...

Does anyone here own the F104 in 40 or 48mm? It looks really nice, but I'm not sure about the sizes. 48mm sounds huge, but maybe it wears alright.

Thanks!


----------



## Watchbreath

One incredible sight, saw a 104 take off and went straight up.


----------



## sparty569

Not yet, but in the next couple of months I will be all over the white dial F104. It would be my perfect watch if it was 50mm, but I dont think I'll complain about 48mm.


----------



## Robotaz

I have a 100th anniversary F104. I guess it's the bigger one.

It has articulating lugs so it fits great. My wrist is 7.5", but you can definitely rock it on a smaller wrist.

You have to balance the design with your wrist. It's supposed to wear larger.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

My wife has the mother of pearl model (3933.99NDD.LBK9E) and loves the watch. It comes with a secondary "pinkish" strap as well.


----------



## publandlord

sparty569 said:


> Not yet, but in the next couple of months I will be all over the white dial F104. It would be my perfect watch if it was 50mm, but I dont think I'll complain about 48mm.


A 2mm difference at 2 inches across, I don't think you'll be able to tell the difference let alone mind it!!


----------



## sparty569

Well, I just joined the ranks. Watchgooroo on eBay accepted a pretty low offer, like many of you said. It should be here by mid next week. I'll post pictures when I get it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty569

Just arrived at work. It took all I had to not open while on the phone with a customer.

F104 48mm









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

sparty569 said:


> Just arrived at work. It took all I had to not open while on the phone with a customer.


It looks good on you - congrats on a beautiful watch! I guess the swivel lugs helps make the large diameter more wearable?


----------



## sparty569

Malakim said:


> It looks good on you - congrats on a beautiful watch! I guess the swivel lugs helps make the large diameter more wearable?


I think so. Also, I was used to wearing a 50mm TW Steel for 7 years, before I got a 49mm Orient M-Force Delta. This watch looks bigger than it is, thanks to the minimal bezel, which makes the face larger.


----------



## Stayclassycliff

I know everyone loves the aiman but the 104 is way prettier to me.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

Just got my black 48mm in the mail today. Very pleased with the watch (and the price, Gooroo made me an offer I couldn't refuse), but the strap doesn't do much for me. I'm thinking about a black alligator strap instead. Part of me wants to do a tan dress strap though.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

Threw a black strap on, much better!!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

sparty569 said:


> Just arrived at work. It took all I had to not open while on the phone with a customer.
> 
> F104 48mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nice, if this is the white dial I'm assuming it's a off color white?


----------



## sparty569

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Nice, if this is the white dial I'm assuming it's a off color white?


It is an off-white.

If you look at the second pic, the F-104 and lum dots are white, for a comparison.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

sparty569 said:


> It is an off-white.
> 
> If you look at the second pic, the F-104 and lum dots are white, for a comparison.


Thanks I just bought the white dial 40mm for a good price I'll have it Monday ;-)


----------



## sparty569

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Thanks I just bought the white dial 40mm for ~$290 I'll have it Monday ;-)


I love mine. Wear it everyday.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jicarv

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Thanks I just bought the white dial 40mm for ~$290 I'll have it Monday ;-)


Hi, where did you get that price?


----------



## tsanga

For the 40mm F104 owners -

Did anyone find the watch band to be short? Mine measures 100mm / 65mm (165mm total length) without the buckle. These dimensions are typically "short" strap size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Does anyone know what animal the leather band is made out of? I'm still waiting on Glycine to message me back


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Does anyone know what animal the leather band is made out of? I'm still waiting on Glycine to message me back


Glycine responded this morning and stated the leather is made from calfskin


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

tsanga said:


> For the 40mm F104 owners -
> 
> Did anyone find the watch band to be short? Mine measures 100mm / 65mm (165mm total length) without the buckle. These dimensions are typically "short" strap size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Insanely short, I can barely get the very first hole on. Not very comfortable.


----------



## tsanga

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Insanely short, I can barely get the very first hole on. Not very comfortable.


Thanks for chiming in. I just wanted to make sure before buying a bunch of extra straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

tsanga said:


> Thanks for chiming in. I just wanted to make sure before buying a bunch of extra straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm probably going to as well. Be sure to post pics of the F104 w/ those new straps!


----------



## Dokyo

I was supposed to be an f104 owner today, but the postman has decided it'll be tomorrow instead


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Dokyo said:


> I was supposed to be an f104 owner today, but the postman has decided it'll be tomorrow instead


Sorry to hear that, be sure to post pics!


----------



## Dokyo

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Sorry to hear that, be sure to post pics!


As requested, a few pics:


----------



## tsanga

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Yeah, I'm probably going to as well. Be sure to post pics of the F104 w/ those new straps!


Here's one. Barton strap from Amazon.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

f104 pic thread!​
Feel free to keep those pics coming ;-)!


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## FL410




----------



## jkingrph

I just ordered a previously owned 40mm for $230, with two leather bands.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

jkingrph said:


> I just ordered a previously owned 40mm for $230, with two leather bands.


That's a good price, be sure to post pics whenever you can ;-)


----------



## jkingrph

Will try for pictures. Descripiton on ebay called it tan, pictures showed as white. Some threads here showing what I think is the same watch look tan and others look white. so really don't know what I am getting there


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

jkingrph said:


> Will try for pictures. Descripiton on ebay called it tan, pictures showed as white. Some threads here showing what I think is the same watch look tan and others look white. so really don't know what I am getting there


Hmm, this might help.


----------



## jkingrph

Look back at post #29, are those all the same watch, or is lighting making them appear to be different colors?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

jkingrph said:


> Look back at post #29, are those all the same watch, or is lighting making them appear to be different colors?


Those are all pictures of my white 40 mm F104.

I suppose at this point, I wouldn't worry about it much. I'm sure you'll be pleased with either variant.


----------



## jkingrph

I am sure I will be pleased, and it may give me reason to search out some other colors/sizes. It's amazing what a difference lighting and angles can make in the appearance.


----------



## jkingrph

It arrived today. I am glad I did not hold out for the 48mm as I think it would be too large for my 7" wrist. I was concerned about the color as pictures used white, description said tan. It looks more white or a very light cream to me which is what I wanted. $230 and that included two Glycine leather bands.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

^Nice catch, glad to see it worked out ;-)

Oh, and I have to agree on the 48mm. Those things are monsters :-d

+1


----------



## jkingrph

I just got in a new black model 40mm. That leather strap is the shortest thing I have seen. My wrist measures 7 1/4 and I am buckling it in the next last hole. I think I am going to order a mesh for it.


----------



## jkingrph

I found a 48mm in blue on Glycine Direct at a good price and made the purchase. It's huge, but just wearing it for a little while it fits my 7 1/4"wrist fine. If those lugs did not articulate it would probably be another story though.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

jkingrph said:


> I just got in a new black model 40mm. That leather strap is the shortest thing I have seen. My wrist measures 7 1/4 and I am buckling it in the next last hole. I think I am going to order a mesh for it.


If you go down that road post a pic, I'm a huge fan of mesh straps but unsure if it'd go well w/ the aesthetics of this watch.

As for the current strap it's on... yeah, I'm not sure why Glycine cut corners on length


----------



## yankeexpress

Watchbreath said:


> One incredible sight, saw a 104 take off and went straight up.


Another winner from Lockheed.


----------



## jkingrph

yankeexpress said:


> Another winner from Lockheed.


The widow maker!! Definetly a screamer!

I think it was 1978 and the fighter/research group at Eglin AFB was set to transition from the F 4 to I cannot remember exactly what, the F 15 or F 16, and had an arrival ceremony. First a F 4 made a touch and go, in which he touched down, then had to accelerated down the runway before beginning a climb out. Next was the new aircraft, it approached, touched down, lowered the nose wheel to touch the runway, then applied power and immediately rotated and went straight up.


----------



## Dowantwatches

Just picked this one up from another member, I really like it. But that strap really is short, the tail doesn't even make it out of the keepers. Too bad, it's a great strap.


----------



## jkingrph

I just had to make the leap and finish the trifecta of colors and picked up a blue from Invicta last week. It was listed as being a show model and had very faint scratches on the case sides. When I got it and examined with a 15x loupe I could not find any scratches . Paid $292 delivered, new with tags, box and factory warranty. I still wish those straps were longer. I put butterfly deployant clasps on each and that's much better than the standard buckle.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Anyone rocking theirs in 2020?


----------



## ned-ludd

Does this count?


----------



## hedd

ned-ludd said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 14959301


In general I hate reading the time off subdials, but that thing looks amazing.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## [email protected]

ned-ludd said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 14959301


Beautiful, this is the last F104 I need to complete my F104 set


----------



## [email protected]

I love the F104 watches. Id love to get the hand wind F104 models and the multiple pocket watch F104's


----------



## [email protected]

ned-ludd said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 14959301


Where did you find this?


----------



## ned-ludd

[email protected] said:


> Where did you find this?


On ebay in 2018. According to my records it was from a private seller.


----------



## [email protected]

ned-ludd said:


> On ebay in 2018. According to my records it was from a private seller.


Well if you ever think about selling, id definitely be interested. I missed out on the last one on ebay that sold last year. Don't see them much. I don't know any other regulator that has the hr as the main dial instead of minutes


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## grumpymachinist




----------



## Old_Tractor




----------

